# Anyone find it really hard to start homework?



## WalkingDisaster

I came on the internet to do homework, but instead I'm doing this and going on Youtube. Why?:|


----------



## lineal

Yeah :/ I always leave it til the last minute.. And at the time I know I'll just be angry at myself for not doing It later, but I just can't. XD I actually just finished up some art hw for my exam on wednesday and it's 11:30... D:

as for tips...I can't really help you..all I could suggest is that if you kind of tell yourself, 'if I do this now, Ill feel much better and less stressed later...and then I can go on YouTube! '


----------



## brindin

If I have a little homework I might do it.
If I get a lot of homework, I won't do any of it because all of that work is just too stressful, man.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I know that homework is a waste of time (it's actually been proven by studies made by child phsycologists!) but if we don't do it we just get put in detention and it goes on our permanent record and I want to get into college.

The question is, if the teachers know that homework is a waste of time (and they do because they're the ones who told us about the studies made) why do they still give it to us?:|


----------



## Bbpuff

*I don't do my homework. I'm failing two classes. >_<*


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm always stressed about homework, but the thing is I put things off because I'm too stressed with what I already have, making me more stressed in the end. It's a vicious cycle..


----------



## EmptyRoom

Sometimes, but if it's easy I try to get it done before I'm distracted


----------



## Saekon

I can only do my homework when under extreme pressure. Such as when it's due in 6 hours and I know my teacher for that subject is gonna check it. 

My English homework is pretty nice though, usually it's creative writing so I write a bunch of bull**** that I find funny and gets unhappy feedback from my teacher... Yeah... That doesn't sit too well when you do it in the trial SC though.


----------



## Popularity

It's extremely hard for me to get going especially if I need to get on my computer to do it. I had an easy high school and slacked off all the time so it's going to suck when I have to take real classes this semester of college :/


----------



## boosh

anything school related makes me feel anxious, if it's work but unrelated to school i find it's not as hard to get started - like i can draw for hours, but if it's art homework from school i dread starting it, and i'm really far behind in it. it's really strange. i've heard how procrastination is related to being a perfectionist, which i can sort of understand as i spend absolutely ages doing 1 single piece of homework when i actually do try and do it, which is usually when i have to do an essay. 

it's horrible, i keep going back over and over certain sentences, keep correcting them rather than getting down to it and getting it done. i once nearly stayed up all night doing a 1 A4 page essay, which is hardly anything but i spent almost 7 hours on it in total...


----------



## ItsNicole

It depends what is assigned. If it's something simple I'll do it right away, so I don't have to worry about it later. If it's something larger like an essay, I'll procrastinate like non other.


----------



## yes

Homework is not a waste of time. If it takes you forever either you don't know the material or are not productive enough. Do you really the want "It's almost due" or "I forgot to do it!" anxiety after?

Outside of school though is much harder and as somebody that's a current prisoner of procrastination, take these years to build GOOD habits so they stick. You aren't doing yourself any favors otherwise.


----------



## That guy over there

I do that all the time ill start something and then half hour later in on the internet. what I do is think about the consequences if I don't do the work.:teeth


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Yeah. I'm a procrastinator. I'm getting better though.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a

I'm like that too. When I do start an assignment/homework I get distracted by other things. 
If it's a topic I'm really interested in, I'm motivated to start it straight away.

One of my new year's resolutions was to not procrastinate, even though that's been one of my resolutions every year. This time I really can't afford to leave things til the last minute because I'm doing a Diploma course and soon I'll be going off to uni. I also don't enjoy that feeling you get when you're doing most of the assignment the night before. 
There'll be a lot of assignments in Diploma so I'll have to start the first one I get straight away before I get more. That's what it was like in the previous course I did, I accidentally let the assignments pile up, and I was so stressed when I left them until the due date. Silly me. =p


----------



## lolzer

I want to do my homework. But I just can't, I always drift off and I end up not doing it at all. And then I get shouted at by teacher in front of the whole class. My grades are terrible and all my teachers and friends think I'm stupid.


----------



## anonymous259

I've started getting this recently. Sometimes I just lie in bed nowadays feeling depressed, especially since I got rejected =/ Its starting to become a problem


----------



## jijiji

YES. i haven't done my homework this ENTIRE year, senior year. i just can't. i sit here and stare at the computer until i feel good enough to do something else, but it usually doesn't happen. plus homework is boring as ****


----------



## VC132

yes


----------



## Duke of Prunes

This is the reason I couldn't handle college. Incidentally, I have (self-diagnosed) ADHD.


----------

